# Dwarf caiman comming off dwa?



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello,

I heard back a while ago that dwarf caimans where coming of the dwa rule is there any truth to this?


I have a large Alligator snapping turtle they are not on dwa And the big bad boys have a worse bite..But they think oh its a turtle how cute...Until He grows bigger. :gasp:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

TURINS BANE said:


> Hello,
> 
> I heard back a while ago that dwarf caimans where coming of the dwa rule is there any truth to this?
> 
> ...


i hope there is some truth in it as i want to get one


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Yeah me to.:mf_dribble:They are stunning animals.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

they have been "comming off" for longer than i have been alive! 

I can think of countless species that should not be on DWA but at the end of the day i can see nothing changing.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

TURINS BANE said:


> Yeah me to.:mf_dribble:They are stunning animals.


yer they are but not to active from what i'v be told. im wanting to get one but getting a dwa is putting me of if it was a one of fee i would consider it but as its a yearly fee i am not. i wouldn't mind paying a one of fee and having random checks done by a vet every year or something but a yearly bill no thanks. for now ill stick to my monitors :2thumb:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Dont think it will happen, could be a few id issues with other caimans and even other crocs to the untrained eye. They are also able to do a lot of damage and can and do hit 5'+.
Id love to keep these along with chinese dwart gators and african dwarf crocs.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I think the DWA needs to be looked at before they take off and add more to it.

I dont think that any crocodilian should be readily available without any kind of control.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt it. The DWA was reviewed in October 2007, which led to changes in the Schedule of species. The current review awaited relates to the licence itself, not the species covered.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

There is no truth in the suggestion they will be deleted from the DWAA schedule.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone with any experience with the species in question will tell you the idea is laughable!

These guys may be the smallest crocodilian, but they are a serious business and pack a very dangerous bite. They are much faster and more agile than you might imagine...
If you had seen the potential level of extreme aggression and defensiveness of this 5' crocodilian, you would know the hearsay is pure nonsense.


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

We have two spectacled caiman at around the size the dwarfs grow to, believe me, you wouldn't want to mess with them, their unbelievably strong and very quick!! I've heard dwarfs are even worse than this!! We'll see when we get a pair!!


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't help but wonder if this species did not have the word "dwarf" in it's common name if they'd be considerably less interest in keeping them? I think it adds appeal to many would be keepers who perhaps don't truly understand their husbandry requirements etc?


----------



## joe_oasis (Nov 25, 2008)

i doubt they will, if they did they would may aswell take alligators off aswell as there not as highly strung


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

its funny ive hard the same that the cuvier's dwarf caiman will be coming off the DWAL and i also thought it wont happen


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I doubt this is true, and tbh I hope it isn't. I have only been close enough to one, but hell, it was a fast 'little' thing. any croc/gator has the power, the speed and the 'wildness' to kill or cause some serious injury if in the wrong hands. I would love to keep one myself, but my experience with large monitors is pretty limited, so a croc is out the question.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Chris Newman said:


> There is no truth in the suggestion they will be deleted from the DWAA schedule.


: victory:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

SiUK said:


> : victory:


 
straight from the horses mouth lol theres the answer:2thumb:


----------

